# Projector broken? help



## Matthewstalker (Mar 30, 2013)

My projector was hit by a beachball type ball being tossed in the air (or so I was told) and my projector is now showing a yellow screen w/ a fuzzy bar about the quarter of the way up, and it flashes to a white screen w/ the same bar. The two screens just alternate back and forth. Is there anyway to fix this myself, do i need to take it in, or is it no longer good?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

What is the make and model of the projector?


----------



## Matthewstalker (Mar 30, 2013)

it's an Optoma H31, sorry in my annoyance i forgot to put that in the main post


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Did you check to make sure the HDMI cable is firmly plugged into the projector?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Could you post an image of the problem? Sounds like something in the light path.


----------



## Matthewstalker (Mar 30, 2013)

hjones4841 said:


> Did you check to make sure the HDMI cable is firmly plugged into the projector?


Unfortunately I have, and no luck



> Could you post an image of the problem? Sounds like something in the light path.


I'll do my best to get one up today.


----------

